# koralia powerhead starts to make noise



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

2 of koralia powerheads make constant noise like trrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Propeller does not touch covers. It is continue after cleaning.
Any suggestions please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

These are not the ones i Sold you i hope?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

no way. yours are perfect.(thank you. almost new) I have several old ones

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you take the impeller out and take it apart and put it back together? Sounds like something is not seated properly?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is quote from Hydor website

Why is my Koralia noisy?

There are several possible causes of a noisy Koralia. First check and make sure that the black and white washers are still in the unit. The black washer fits down inside the motor chamber. The white washer sits on the backside of the impeller.

and BAls do not have these washers 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

so does that mean the washers are not there?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> so does that mean the washers are not there?


It is difficult to say. they are not coming out, but I have others with washers that make the same noisy. Probably washers should be replaced, but until I get new washers, I can not say anything

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

this happens to me sometimes after ive cleaned them, i find its usually caused by the impeller being improperly seated. I normally run them in a bucket to make sure they run fine before i put them back into the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like the Bottom bushing is missing.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Sounds like the Bottom bushing is missing.


Yes, you are right (as almost always ).

I took bottom bushing from the another and it works fine now. To bad BA do not have them.

I have 3 power heads, which I can not use. Will try to contact manufacturer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got that 750gph still if your interested.


----------

